# iTunes Store not working



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

Please can someone help..

I have an iPOD probably like most people. Anyhow I am transferring bought CDs onto iPOD. Normally iTunes detects the name of artist, album and song on CD. But last week or so it has not. I have uninstalled and reinstalled iTunes but it still doesn't work properly. When I try to open the iTunes Store the following error message comes up:-

iTunes couldn't connect to the iTunes STore. The network connection timed out.
Make sure your network settings are correct and your network connection is active, then try again.

My connection is active. 

I ran a network diagnostics on iTunes and what I noticed is that the DHCP from the DNS is not enabled. I don't know what DHCP stands for but I have do have a feeling that this is the problem. I asked a friend of mine who also has iTunes and he told me that his DHCP DNS is enabled. How can I enable this? 

Like I said it used to work but lately it hasn't. Why is this? It worked briefly on Friday afternoon but then the after that day it didn't work anymore. I have tried to troubleshoot the problem through iTunes, but their recommendations don't help.

I have a Dell Dimension 9150. It runs Windows XP Home Edition.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how is it connect to the internet 
do you have a firewall - is itunes allowed through your firewall

not sure about the DNS DHCP - thats usually a networking setup where in itunes do you see this message

Post an ipconfig /all here

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## gavigan (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm having similar problems, after recently switching to a new service provider (Comcast in Oregon). I keep getting the time out message, no matter what. I don't have a Windows Firewall. I do use McAfee, and it's configured to allow ITunes full access. I use a wireless router to connect, and it looks like my hard connection is through the 1394 rather than the LAN. Maybe that's the problem? Here's my IP info. I'm annoyed because I know the host name, DNS Suffix, and Suffix search list are wrong. I've been away from England for a year, and I haven't used that DNS at all since then. The router is indeed a Belkin now. Any advice would be appreciated greatly, as I've reached the limits of what I know how to do, and I'm tired of being locked out of the ITunes store! Thanks for your help! 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mmm43
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : newhall.private.cam.ac.uk
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : newhall.private.cam.ac.uk
Belkin
private.cam.ac.uk
cam.ac.uk
ac.uk

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-F5-60-1A-9C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
68.87.69.146
68.87.85.98
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 16, 2007 8:59:44 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 8:14:07 PM


----------



## Thaddeus (Dec 21, 2006)

DHCP is if you IP is assigned _dynamically_ by your ISP. By dynamically that means the IP address changes. Comcast and many other cable ISP providers assign their IPs dynamically. If your previous ISP was DSL you had to put in your IP and DNS and which means that were _static IPs_ which means the IP addresses never changed but remained static. This includes the DNS servers as well (from the looks of gavigan's ipconfig result he still has the DNS servers set to static) For both of you I would check the following: go to Start > Control Panel > Network Connections > right click "Local Area Connection" and choose "Properties" and then under "This connections uses the following items" scroll down until you see "Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)" and select it and click the "Properties button. Write down any numbers that are written or do a screenshot and then make sure both "Obtain an IP..." & "Obtain DNS server..." and both set to automatically and click "OK". Also make sure DHCP _is_ enabled for iTunes.

Does this help?

P.S. Your internet connection wouldn't be through 1394 because that is firewire!


----------



## gavigan (Jul 17, 2007)

No luck, I'm afraid. The settings were already as you suggested. I do use wireless. Could that be the problem? I can plug in, but there are times when I have to be able to drag my laptop elsewhere. Still, if it's the easiest way, I can try doing that whenever I need to use the ITunes store...what do you think?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lavender (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi there,
I don't know if you're having the same issues that I used to have in terms of not being able to download songs that I purchased from iTunes, but if you go to the Mcafee webs site and do a search in the forum with the keyword "iTunes," you may see a number of people having similar problems as yours.

I tried doing everything that was suggested to me on the McAfee forum as well as contacting Tech Support at McAfee. What made me able to download again was when I removed Privacy Service and Spamkiller. Removing one or the other in this case will not work. You have to remove BOTH of these programs if you have them. My problem began ever since I purchased Internet Security Suite 2007, and upon reading the McAfee forum, I also know that Total protection (the latest version) will cause similar problems. 

It turns out McAfee was well aware of this problems since last year. They keep on saying that a patch is in the works to fix this problem but it's been well over 7 months since my own problems started and people before me were having problems without any kind of solution. 

People have tried enabling the cookies to allow Apple's site, but for the most part, it does not work. I have read only about a couple of people who have tried enabling the cookies and it seemed to work for them. Vast majority of the people are still left in the dark without any resolution to this matter. 

The particular error message that I used to get went something like this: Network error -3259? I ran network diagnostics using iTunes, contacted iTunes, but the problem lies in McAfee. Have not heard about such problems using Norton, however. Once my subscription runs out for McAfee, I'm definitely switching to another company. 

Hope this helps.


----------

